# Raketa "big Zero"



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking at buying this on the bay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111169696063?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649&autorefresh=true

and just wanting to know if anyone could tell if it is real or fake? I don't know much about watches and know nothing about Russian ones so help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The watch looks good as long as you get the watch in the pictures. It is an easy watch to open and check the movement against the pictures. A very popular model on the WUS forum. Not cheap in my opinion. I would not want to pay much more but that said beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if you got to have it then do it.

Not sure if you are allowed a direct link to the bay like this but have a look at Zenitar on the bay. He has some nice new Vostok Amphibiaâ€™s and Commanders. Check also the Meranom site.

Ask your questions here, there are some very knowledgeable people on this forum and thatâ€™s how we learn. :thumbup:


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. Got it for $60 with $20 P and P so pretty happy with that.

And thanks for the link but I need to stop buying watches as I am just a poor student with no money  Since from about 6 weeks ago when I lost my only watch(then found it again) I have bought 6!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks fine to me.

Don't think of it as "buying 6 watches". Think of it as "a sound financial investment in non-depreciating assets".


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i take it thats what you tell the mrs then :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

It just arrived today. Tried to stick up a picture but don't really know how. I really like it though. Not the biggest but because of the big bold numbers it stands out. Strap is pretty awful but bought a replacement straight away. Very happy with my purchase overall.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

andrew91 said:


> It just arrived today. Tried to stick up a picture but don't really know how. I really like it though. Not the biggest but because of the big bold numbers it stands out. Strap is pretty awful but bought a replacement straight away. Very happy with my purchase overall.


 We got to see it. There is guidance on here for posting pictures.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Guide for posting pics is here mate:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

:thumbup:


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I only have a webcam so this is a pretty bad photo. And uploaded the image to tinypic but can't seem to get it on here.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21aed55&s=5


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Here you go:










You just need to put image tags before and after the photo link ( [ img ] and [ /img ] but without the spaces)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy, im going to keep my eyes open for one of these to go with my world timer and perpetual calender :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

